# Router table fence design



## JillB (Apr 20, 2009)

Can anyone please point me to a really good router table fence design, as I need to make one soon?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JillB said:


> Can anyone please point me to a really good router table fence design, as I need to make one soon?


Hi Jill - Welcome to the forum
Little hard to tell from that just what your preferences are; split or one piece, tracked or clamped, dust collection or no.......
Personally, I prefer a track mounted split fence with removable/replaceable faces faces. The first one on this page is pretty good. It's a commercial variety but could be copied and has most of the desirable attributes.
Router Table Fence


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Table Fence

====



JillB said:


> Can anyone please point me to a really good router table fence design, as I need to make one soon?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jill, there are many options for fences. If you want a split fence with dust collection then the router table plan from ShopNotes #1 includes a nice fence similar to this one I built. I have since changed to the Router Workshop method of clamping a polyurethane fence to the table and I much prefer it.


----------



## procrastinator1 (Jan 28, 2010)

The most important aspect of your fence isthat it be true, if the fence is not true then you might end up with a jointer.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Use whatever you can glean from this design.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of what I just came up with recently.














































Here is a picture of what it replaced. This fence had allot of short comings that my new one addressed.


----------



## FixitMike (Aug 14, 2011)

I have an Incra fence. It was expensive, but it sure is nice being able to repeat settings and easily make fine adjustments.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Amazon.com: Original INCRA Jig: Home Improvement

Just buy the jig. Making your own fence is easy. Repeatable and accurate at about $50

It includes a very informational DVD too.

Mike


----------



## JillB (Apr 20, 2009)

Many thanks everyone, there are some brilliant fence designs shown here. There is something wrong if I can't make something from all this information 

regards,
Jill


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have I plate and 2 self made tables that it is used in, (I have others also). The Jessem plate has a DW 625 fitted. The large table uses an Incra fence, great. The smaller table (see photo) uses a hollow fence with dust exrtaction.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Another picture showing the extraction hose.


----------



## JillB (Apr 20, 2009)

That looks an excellent fence, thanks Mike. Any chances of some more photos showing the rear of it?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A couple of photos. I have just ordered some T-track and may replace my homemade one on this fence, then perhaps not.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

More


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mpbc48 said:


> Amazon.com: Original INCRA Jig: Home Improvement
> 
> Just buy the jig. Making your own fence is easy. Repeatable and accurate at about $50
> 
> ...


Mike,
that incra jig is >$100 here in Oz.:cray:

Original Jig

But, I still feel, worth the price.


----------



## JillB (Apr 20, 2009)

Very nice, thanks Mike, but how do you clamp that big box type fence to the table?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

On photo 2you should be able to see 2 blind holes. These seat a couple of qr g clamps which hold it to the table.


----------

